# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  LA Fitness

## j7m7l7

Anyone have any info on LA Fitness opening in Fritts Farm off 19th, near Dicks? Saw sign there saying they are accepting applications for club membership. This could still mean it is way off from being built.

----------


## progressiveboy

> Anyone have any info on LA Fitness opening in Fritts Farm off 19th, near Dicks? Saw sign there saying they are accepting applications for club membership. This could still mean it is way off from being built.


 No information on LA Fitness opening in Moore. I read in the Edmond Sun that they will be building their first location in the OKC area. That is where they will be starting.

----------


## OUAriakas

The sign you are referring to is for Fitness One.  They have a large facility nearing completion on the North side of 19th behind Five Guys Burgers.  It is very exciting to have finally have a large gym option in Moore.  

Fitness One Clubs | Health and Fitness Clubs in Cheyenne and Las Cruces

----------


## bbradshaw

> The sign you are referring to is for Fitness One.  They have a large facility nearing completion on the North side of 19th behind Five Guys Burgers.  It is very exciting to have finally have a large gym option in Moore.  
> 
> Fitness One Clubs | Health and Fitness Clubs in Cheyenne and Las Cruces



Actually LA Fitness is coming to Fritts Farm.  It is posted on their facebook page.

----------


## j7m7l7

Yes, there is a sign for Fitness One on the north side of 19th Street. This building has been under construction for many months. I am referring to a sign further west on 19th Street, on the south side of the road. Unless my english reading skills have deteriorated over the weekend, I think I can tell the difference between a sign that says "Fitness One" and "LA Fitness."

----------


## pearlbluevtx

Saw that, you're correct.

----------


## pearlbluevtx

I saw it on Friday pm - it's coming.  Hearing dirt work starts soon and it appears it could be first vs edmond location but I hadn't heard how far along that one is either.  Just rumors  though...




> Yes, there is a sign for Fitness One on the north side of 19th Street. This building has been under construction for many months. I am referring to a sign further west on 19th Street, on the south side of the road. Unless my english reading skills have deteriorated over the weekend, I think I can tell the difference between a sign that says "Fitness One" and "LA Fitness."

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Well that's good for Moore! I'm amazed of how that area has sprung up. I wish Edmond would get a nice area like that. OKC needs some better fitness options. Coming from Dallas, they really had some neat stuff. I believe they had a LA fitness in Dallas along Preston Road in Frisco that had a mini indoor water park and a full sized indoor track and had a few tennis courts and basketball courts in the middle. Really neat. I also would to see a Bally's here.

----------


## Snowman

With multiple gyms moving in, expanding locations or renovating. I hope we had just been a really under served market or/and have growth in gym memberships, cause it seems like there has been a lot of capacity added over the last couple years.

----------


## OUAriakas

> Yes, there is a sign for Fitness One on the north side of 19th Street. This building has been under construction for many months. I am referring to a sign further west on 19th Street, on the south side of the road. Unless my english reading skills have deteriorated over the weekend, I think I can tell the difference between a sign that says "Fitness One" and "LA Fitness."


Wow, you're right and I didn't mean to insult you.  I'm shocked that they chose Fritts Farm when Anytime Fitness and Fitness One are already there.  Three gyms in 300 yards of street seems like a bit of overkill.  Maybe they should've looked to the East side of 19th street where the residents (like me) are begging for a decent sized gym that doesn't require running the I-35 gauntlet.

----------


## j7m7l7

No offense taken. I too find the location to be an interesting choice. It would seem to be easier to locate away from the traffic nightmare along 19th and Telephone streets. The issue will be further amplified by the new large Fitness One opening, Hemispheres opening, along with the recently completed (but vacant) strip mall where the Monarch Dental sign has been erected.

LA Fitness moving into South Moore is really quite something. Most LA Fitness locations are in large metropolitan areas, in highly affluent neighborhoods. The ones I am familiar with in DFW are very nice and attract people with money. I think this speaks volumes to the disposable income in the rapidly growing, and increasingly affluent neighborhoods of Southwest OKC, South Moore, and North Norman.

I realize it may be premature to make assumptions based on a fitness center, but hopefully national stores are beginning to look more at disposable income when it comes to OKC, rather than annual salary numbers. Many stores moving into the south metro appear to be doing great business.

----------


## bhawes

LA fitness will have everythng Fitness one has but LA fitness will offer racketball and basketball courts which fitness one will not have fitness one will open 24 hours but LA fitness will not. LA fitness has over 500 clubs Fitness one has only 6 clubs.

----------


## seaofchange

> LA fitness will have everythng Fitness one has but LA fitness will offer racketball and basketball courts which fitness one will not have fitness one will open 24 hours but LA fitness will not. LA fitness has over 500 clubs Fitness one has only 6 clubs.


they should consider being 24 hours with two other 24 hours clubs within walking distance. if they did, i would probably switch from fitness one  - just for the raquetball courts. do they tend to have a pool/hot tub/steam room/sauna?

----------


## bhawes

Yes but LA fitness will only have a dry sauna not a wet sauna. My self I can not handle the wet sauna.

----------


## bhawes

im also a member of fitness one hopefully they will open at end of month I do know fitness one will charge 39.00 a month and LA fitness will be 28.00.

----------


## catch22

> Yes but LA fitness will only have a dry sauna not a wet sauna. My self I can not handle the wet sauna.


I use the steam room and dry sauna at the Gold's on Memorial....about 10 minutes of either is about as much as I can handle. In the process I consume about 2 liters of water lol.

----------


## bhawes

The New Fitness One gym in Moore has not open yet it will be sold to LA Fitness.

----------


## Zuplar

> The New Fitness One gym in Moore has not open yet it will be sold to LA Fitness.


lol srsly?

----------


## Easy180

> lol srsly?


Yep wife read about it today as well. Said the market wasn't big enough for them to be across the street from each other

----------


## Zuplar

Now that's funny they just get it built and say we give up.

----------


## ConstantChange

I'm EXTREMELY disappointed in Fitness One.  I signed up on the first day they started their pre-sale.  This was in January I believe.  At that time, I was told the gym would open in the middle to late March.  On their Facebook page they started posting pictures of the new gym and said they would be opening very soon.  This was late March, early April.  Then they stopped all communication until yesterday when they announced they sold the gym to LA Fitness.

Many people cancelled their current gym memberships planning to make the switch to Fitness One in March.  Instead of just announcing the gym will not open for the next few months, they did nothing.  They could have easily given an update without mentioning the LA Fitness deal.

I can only hope LA Fitness buys out their Norman location as well, but I'm not that lucky.

----------


## bhawes

I doubt Norman location will be taken over by LA Fitness because of there size. LA Fitness are normally at least 37000 sf to 45000 sf. The Moore location may not have basketball court or racketball courts unless they do a quick remodel before they open. I do know all the new ones being built in Dallas and Houston will have everything that comes with the a LA Fitness gym. The is really a very nice gym  it is schedule to open June 21. I believe the delay will be because  LA Fitness will change the inside and outside to coinside with the look of all other LA Fitness. Plus I think once they close on the sale in about three weeks I believe they will do a pre-sale membership drive.

----------


## seaofchange

i think the closing is scheduled for june 21st. so the gym most likely wont be open until july or august depending on if they do a remodel.

i am super annoyed by this. i joined fitness one in norman when i heard about the moore location back in the fall, i figured id go ahead and join and deal with the drive until the moore location opened - as it was supposed to be WINTER 2013. i did this prior to the promotions - free initiation fee, etc. so now i joined for no reason, and had to pay the $50 fee to do so. Now im either out $50 or i can continue to drive 15 minutes and waste the gas money. either way, they screwed alot of people over by doing this. definitely sending a complaint to the BBB and attempting to get all my money back from them. i would love to join LA fitness when it opens since i can walk to club, but from what ive heard they wont be 24 hours. so i guess that leaves me with anytime fitness as the only option?

----------


## ConstantChange

Someone told me today that LA Fitness is still going to build a new building across the street next to Dicks.  Once it's complete, they will leave the current Fitness One location.

Anybody else heard this?  Seems strange to me.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Someone told me today that LA Fitness is still going to build a new building across the street next to Dicks.  Once it's complete, they will leave the current Fitness One location.
> 
> Anybody else heard this?  Seems strange to me.


Isn't the new Fitness One Location straight across from Dicks?

----------


## ConstantChange

> Isn't the new Fitness One Location straight across from Dicks?


Yes.  The Fitness One building is across the street from Dick's.  The original LA Fitness location was/is going to be just West of Dicks.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

K, gotcha!

----------


## jstaylor62

What the heck is the status? We need a good 24 hour gym in Moore. The tornado crap has been stressful and I need a place to workout and relieve stress. Don't these people opening these gyms understand that we really need a place to get some sanity and balance back into our lives?

----------


## mooreon

A couple weeks ago, I drove up to the parking lot of Fitness One. They had a letter taped up to the front door stating they were in negotiations to sell their building to LA Fitness. The letter stated they were supposed to close on June 28th. If an agreement were not reached by June 28th, Fitness One would retain ownership of the building.

However, when I drove by 19th St yesterday, I noticed they removed "Fitness One" from the building. My assumption is that LA Fitness has purchased the building. I have no idea when they'll be open.

On a side note - Anytime Fitness on 19th has re-opened after the tornado damage and is accessible again

----------


## bhawes

Drove by LA Fitness they are repainting the outside they remove Fitness One logo from the building also down the street the sign for LA Fitness is coming has been remove. I expect the deal between Fitness One and LA Fitness to close in about 30 days. LA Fitness ask for a extention on the close June 21, in order to repaint the outside and repair some AC units on the top of building because of tornado.

----------


## bhawes

Drove by LA Fitness they are repainting the outside they remove Fitness One logo from the building also down the street the sign for LA Fitness is coming has been remove. I expect the deal between Fitness One and LA Fitness to close in about 30 days. LA Fitness ask for a extention on the close June 21, in order to repaint the outside and repair some AC units on the top of building because of tornado.

----------


## bhawes

Also LA Fitness will not be open 24 hours. They will open at about 5am Monday thru Friday and close either at 10pm or 11 pm then Sat and Sun open at 8am to 8pm or 8am to 7pm.

----------


## bhawes

Edmond location now listed on LA Fitness website as a new club coming.

----------


## bhawes

I guess the Moore gym will be listed after they close on the sale of the building.

----------


## Martin

merged the two moore la fitness threads... -M

----------


## ConstantChange

Anybody know when LA Fitness plans to open the Moore location?

----------


## bhawes

They are doing a pre sale for the Edmond location now. Edmond is suppose to open in December the manager that doing the pre-sale told me Moore should be open sometime in August. I went ahead and join two weeks ago. they take the first and last payment up front. And you are not bill again until thirty days after the Moore locations open. I will call the Edmond presale in 10 minutes there number is (405) 216-4825.

----------


## bhawes

I was told they are opening soon. They wanted to let people affected by the tornado get there lives back together. I was told they should open in August.

----------


## ConstantChange

Thanks for the info.  I've been ready for that gym (under whatever name) to open for months.

----------


## bhawes

They also told me they were building ten LA Fitness in the area (Oklahoma City) so I thinking Norman will one Midwest City/Del City, also Yukon/Mustang area then Edmond may get another one and Norman made get  second one. Just guessing were will they add the gyms.

----------


## ConstantChange

> They are doing a pre sale for the Edmond location now. Edmond is suppose to open in December the manager that doing the pre-sale told me Moore should be open sometime in August. I went ahead and join two weeks ago. they take the first and last payment up front. And you are not bill again until thirty days after the Moore locations open. I will call the Edmond presale in 10 minutes there number is (405) 216-4825.


What rates did you get?  I heard it's $35/month. $0 enrollment.  No annual fee and month to month contract.  Does that sound right?

----------


## bhawes

> What rates did you get?  I heard it's $35/month. $0 enrollment.  No annual fee and month to month contract.  Does that sound right?


That what I sign up for did they give u a date for when gym was open.

----------


## ConstantChange

I was told 30-45 days.  He said they should be announcing it soon.

----------


## jstaylor62

They still have not put a sign up on the building in Moore. 

I like the rates that you mentioned. I hope it includes yoga and other classes.

----------


## ConstantChange

From the manager of the Edmond LA Fitness on Facebook yesterday, " Moore will open in about 60 days and Edmond in December."

----------


## ConstantChange

It looks like it keeps getting pushed back.  When I emailed him to get signed up he was saying they pushed it back due to the tornado.

----------


## bhawes

I just got off the phone with the presale for Edmond they told me that they will build six to eight more gyms in the OKC area. Also he told me today they are planning to open September 1. Right now they are in the process of hiring the staff for the location.

----------


## bhawes

I found out today that they are hiring for the Moore LA Fitness. They hope that they will open on September 1.

----------


## ConstantChange

I've heard the September 1st date as well, but we'll see.  I've been waiting for this gym to open for 6+ months.  I'll start feeling better about it when I see a LA Fitness sign go up.

----------


## bhawes

I was told on Friday they are planning to open September 1 or 3 Since 2 is a holiday.

----------


## ConstantChange

From an LA Fitness employees Facebook...

"MOORE LOCATION OPENS SEPTEMBER 2ND

INTERVIEWING FOR SALES COUNSELORS, OPERATIONS MANAGER AND TRAINERS NOW!!!"

----------


## bhawes

Just found out LA Fitness in Moore is suppose to open Tuesday September 3. Just got off the phone with the manager of Edmond presale he told me he will be there Tuesday. They are suppose to close on deal Monday.

----------


## bhawes

Went by the gym while crew was working I recieve a tour. The gym is a really nice gym I was told the only hookup keeping them from opening Tuesday is the inspection from fire marshall.

----------


## ConstantChange

I drove by tonight and saw the lights were on, but still no sign or any mention of LA Fitness.  I've heard Monday, Wednesday and now Tuesday.  

bhawes, who is the manger of the Edmond store?  Is it Doug L?

----------


## Jettmiester

Why not just join the Y? Isn't there a Y in every town? Some have more than one. The one I go to on Penn has racquet ball courts, indoor pool, dry and wet saunas in the locker room.

----------


## bhawes

> I drove by tonight and saw the lights were on, but still no sign or any mention of LA Fitness.  I've heard Monday, Wednesday and now Tuesday.  
> 
> bhawes, who is the manger of the Edmond store?  Is it Doug L?


I think area manager name is  John the construction manger that I talk to yesterday also work on the Dallas LA Fitness that open today. He told me the LA FITNESS sign will be put on the building this coming Tuesday. Also they will be working the whole weekend trying to be ready to open Tuesday. Also John the area mangers for all the LA fitness that will be built in the OKC area will be at Moore location when they open. Also he said they will have at least 8 LA Fitness in the area.   I think After *Moore* and *Edmond*, the next locations will be one in #*3. Norman, #4.Mustang/Yukon,  #5. North Oklahoma City  #6. Edmond will have a second club.* #7. *Midwest City/Del City area*. then the final one i guess will be in  *8. Central OKC area.* That will be eight but John believes that OKC can handle 10 clubs instead of 8 clubs. if they do 10 clubs Im thinking maybe* Norman or Moore* *will get a second club* then the tenth one will be *Edmond/OKC area which will made a third club for either Edmond or OKC area.*.

----------


## bhawes

The contruction manager also told me that Little Rock Arkansas will get about four clubs. He also told me that LA Fitness will build about 75 new clubs this year and then plans to bulid about 115 next year. I said Wow thats alot of clubs he told me that the owner of the all the LA Fitness is loaded with cash. Also that the profits for LA Fitness are over 1.5 billion dollars year.

----------


## bhawes

> Why not just join the Y? Isn't there a Y in every town? Some have more than one. The one I go to on Penn has racquet ball courts, indoor pool, dry and wet saunas in the locker room.


I use to be a member of Earlywine YMCA. Its does not have saunas and very small workout area compare to the Moore LA Fitness they do have basketball court but no racketball courts. The Moore LA Fitness will not have a basketball or racketball courts, only because club was purchase from anther company but all the others trhat are builted will. Also YMCAs in OKC area are a joke compare to the cardio equipment that they have.LA Fitness cardio area is about four times larger then Earlywine YMCA or the Penn YMCA. Also weights area is about 4 times larger at LA Fitness or even Golds gym. YMCA are good for kids. However, with lack of equipment u always waited long lines to use the gym.

----------


## bhawes

On the LA Fitness Moore facebook page an employee has posted that the gym will open this Wednesday September 4 at 8:00 am.

----------


## bhawes

I talk with John at the Moore location today around 12:00 he said the gym should open tomorrow September 4 at about 3:00pm. John told me  they need to get the pool permit and that should take place tomorrow morning.

----------


## ConstantChange

Good deal.  I plan to drop by tomorrow and check it out.  I'm guessing once the word spreads it's open, it will be PACKED.

----------


## ConstantChange

A buddy of mine dropped by about 45 minutes ago and was told they will open tomorrow at 8:00AM.  He said it looked like they had a lot to do before they opened.  I'll keep checking Facebook for updates.

----------


## ConstantChange

Just found this on Facebook...

"LA Fitness will officially be opening tomorrow at 8am. We had a slight set back with getting some permits signed."

----------


## bhawes

I just went by there they will open tomorrow at 8:00 am. Also they have the LA Fitness sign on building and working on sign on side of the building where the pool is at.

----------


## bhawes

Just came from LA Fitness they are open now I just sign up my wife. Just had to pay first and last month fees. No deposit since she under my plan official opening will be tomorrow at 8:00 am

----------


## ConstantChange

I dropped by tonight and got the tour.  It's a nice place.  I'm looking forward to tomorrow.  According to the manager, they'll have a grand opening in 4-6 weeks, so hopefully it won't get busy until then.

----------


## bhawes

Went to work out at 12:00 today but to be told they will open Friday 6, September at 8:00 am. Was told they were only signing people up today.

----------


## ConstantChange

Interesting.  I stopped by today at 4:00PM and was able to get my key chain card.  I was told they will be allowing people to workout today at 5:30PM.  I'll probably head up there around 6:00PM to see.

----------


## bhawes

> Interesting.  I stopped by today at 4:00PM and was able to get my key chain card.  I was told they will be allowing people to workout today at 5:30PM.  I'll probably head up there around 6:00PM to see.


Thanks I will be up there at 17:30

----------


## bhawes

I work out about 45 minutes. The sauna was not ready but the steam room seem like it was working. Was told that the pool and sauna and steam room should all be in use by tomorrow morning. Really nice gym. The employees even rave about how nice the gym is.

----------


## bhawes

On LA Fitness website Moore is now listed as a new club with the telephone number.

----------

